# [PICS] All the 8 strings pics. Lots of them.



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2008)

I uploaded my 8 string pics folder to rapidshare, so you guys can download it an look at all the 8 string guitars pics I have.

RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

Enjoy

You are going to find stuff like this













































































Also I'm trying to upload all of them to my 8string photobucket


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## darren (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool. What are the ones with the Kahler trems?


----------



## playstopause (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of great pics right there.


----------



## adamgiroux (Mar 15, 2008)

wow. thanks, some of those are super nice.


----------



## Reece Fullwood (Mar 15, 2008)

yeh dude, thanks alot for uploading, these are sweet!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2008)

darren said:


> Cool. What are the ones with the Kahler trems?



It's a PAS

Download the folder, there are a lot of more pics.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## vader (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-pas-guitars-8-string-perihellium-photos.html


----------



## yevetz (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome collection


----------



## Apophis (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice, thanks


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 16, 2008)

Who did the second one? Looks like a CST 8 string.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 16, 2008)

Great thread!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 16, 2008)

Whoa, cool. Cheers!

Does anyone else think the guy in the 7th picture down looks like Edward Norton? 



Skinhead said:


>



 Favourite.


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Skin. Here's a couple more, from what I got;


From Chris Letchford's myspace:

The Sherman, RG looking guitar Frank posted, in action:






Also, a tele. style 8 stringer:






Lastly, not my favorite shape but the LGM Leviathan:


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 16, 2008)

Tele shaped one is a Conklin btw.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, Chris Letchford is a conklin whore 

I never could find good leviiiathan pics.



FortePenance said:


> Who did the second one? Looks like a CST 8 string.



Mike Sherman did it.


----------



## jammy (Mar 17, 2008)

Just downloaded it - a comprehensive collection!

Nice to see pictures of my old 8 in there too


----------



## skinhead (Mar 17, 2008)

jammy said:


> Just downloaded it - a comprehensive collection!
> 
> Nice to see pictures of my old 8 in there too



Which one is yours?


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Mar 17, 2008)

who is this guy?
where can i hear him playing that!


----------



## TMM (Mar 17, 2008)

Man, I've wanted an LGM Leviathan longer than just about any guitar I can think of.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 17, 2008)

TMM said:


> Man, I've wanted an LGM Leviathan longer than just about any guitar I can think of.



Me also. Jeremy must hire other luthiers and start building this great guitars again.

I think that I have to build my own leviiiathan.


----------



## jammy (Mar 18, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Which one is yours?



The RG shaped LGM with the maple board


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 18, 2008)

^ Looks like 30" scale


----------



## alvaro (Mar 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias, bonita colección.... algunas no las tenía


----------



## skinhead (Mar 19, 2008)

De nada compañero


----------



## Shawn (Mar 20, 2008)

Most of those are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## shredder777 (Mar 20, 2008)

The Leviathan was awesome, i cant wait till LGM starts making guitars again.


----------



## R7signs (Dec 17, 2008)

the blackmachine is great!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 17, 2008)

awesome pics!


----------



## skinhead (Dec 17, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> awesome pics!



Thanks man, and we want to see more pics of your guitars also


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 17, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Thanks man, and we want to see more pics of your guitars also


sure












































and here is Jona Nido, from the band ''The Ocean'' and ''SwitchBack'' with his custom 8 string...


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Thanks man, and we want to see more pics of your guitars also



Long time, no see.


----------



## Jazzedout (Dec 19, 2008)

Is that a photoshop? My eyes are seeing an 8 string EDGE trem...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

^what is this and why doesn't it have at least one pick up?  is it a peizo thing or something??


----------



## lobee (Dec 19, 2008)

Jazzedout said:


> Is that a photoshop? My eyes are seeing an 8 string EDGE trem...


Need more info on this guitar STAT! My eyes are seeing a fucking incredible 8 string 540P!!


----------



## plyta (Dec 19, 2008)

lobee said:


> Need more info on this guitar STAT! My eyes are seeing a fucking incredible 8 string 540P!!



It's a one off custom:
8-string by ~ErebusOdora on deviantART


----------



## Jazzedout (Dec 19, 2008)

EDGE trem mystery solved: Two six string trems cut and joined toghether!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 19, 2008)

*downloads files*

0_o

*FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP*


----------



## Neil (Dec 19, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> ^what is this and why doesn't it have at least one pick up?  is it a peizo thing or something??



I was just wondering that, I thought it was a piezo too, but there are still no controls for them, and even if the controls were hidden on the back, I know at least all graph techs piezo saddles (as far as I know) are grey/black coloured not chrome.

So I really have no idea what the point of that guitar is.


----------



## Variant (Dec 19, 2008)

Jazzedout said:


> Is that a photoshop? My eyes are seeing an 8 string EDGE trem...



No Pshop... your eyes do device you, though... see the weld. You see two Edge 6 trems stuck together. Necessity is the mother... 


BTW, am I the only one who thinks that lower horn would get in the way big time?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 19, 2008)

That is a pretty nifty idea.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 20, 2008)

What the hell? is than an Edge Lo Pro8?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 20, 2008)

This thread is an accumulation of all the GAS on the ERG board and harvested into one big ball of mega GAS. Nice post!


----------



## Scootman1911 (Dec 20, 2008)

Damn that rar folder was epic. I loved the green one with the band logo inlays. Not so much the inlay but the finish on it was amazing.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 20, 2008)

>


 
That is fucking incredible...


----------



## Adriatic (Dec 28, 2008)

no intrepids? other than the mocks..


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 28, 2008)

skinhead said:


>



That first one, maybe its a weird semi-hollow with an internal pickup? 

The guy in the second pic looks like Chester Benington, and I wish to steal his guitar 

Third one is quite sexy to but minus the trem.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 29, 2008)

That second guitar was the subject of 4 threads on it's sale matey.


----------



## tulikirnu (Dec 29, 2008)

must put one ERG V here! 




http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1308379-post58.html


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2008)

Too bad the neck access on that ERG V is terrible


----------



## tulikirnu (Dec 29, 2008)

MFB said:


> Too bad the neck access on that ERG V is terrible



it has 30 frets, so you can easily play last 6 frets by tapping


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I guess that's somewhat of a relief since its not like "Here's a 27 fret V, but you can only get to the 19th!"

Still, I'd rather have all or nothing. I mean Uli Jon Roth has done up to I believe 42 fret (at least 36, that I do know) and still had access to all of them. Were they pretty guitars? That's another story. 



> In the 1980s, Roth commissioned construction of custom guitars with additional frets. Uli Jon Roth has (or at least has had) at least five Sky guitars and they are made by a British luthier, and the guitarist from Fair Warning also uses a Sky guitar. The first three Sky guitars were as follows: One had 36 frets, another had 42 frets, and a third one is fretless which was used on the Beyond the Astral Skies album. The guitars named Mighty Wing and Destiny each have 7 strings and the others have 6 strings. The 7th string is a low B string. The September 2000 issue of Young Guitar magazine shows five different Sky Guitars: Sky I, Sky II "Purple", Sky III "Emperor", Sky IV "Mighty Wing", and Sky V "Destiny".


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 29, 2008)

MFB said:


> Well, I guess that's somewhat of a relief since its not like "Here's a 27 fret V, but you can only get to the 19th!"
> 
> Still, I'd rather have all or nothing. I mean Uli Jon Roth has done up to I believe 42 fret (at least 36, that I do know) and still had access to all of them. Were they pretty guitars? That's another story.



 42 frets?!?!? The 42nd fret would be like 1/26th of a mm long


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 30, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> That first one, maybe its a weird semi-hollow with an internal pickup?
> 
> The guy in the second pic looks like Chester Benington, and I wish to steal his guitar
> 
> Third one is quite sexy to but minus the trem.



man. that trem is what does it for me. makes me start thinking about the cost of doing the same thing and the costs involved


----------



## Razormouth (Mar 24, 2009)

Guys, I really reeeeeaaaaalllllly need to know what wood this is.


----------



## JonnHatch (Mar 24, 2009)

Razormouth said:


> Guys, I really reeeeeaaaaalllllly need to know what wood this is.


 
More than likely, thats swamp ash. but HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THE TREM!!! It looks like they cut up 2 Ibanez Edge Lo Pros and put em together


----------



## drmosh (Mar 24, 2009)

Razormouth said:


> Guys, I really reeeeeaaaaalllllly need to know what wood this is.



I'm pretty sure it's swamp ash


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 24, 2009)

JonnHatch said:


> More than likely, thats swamp ash. but HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THE TREM!!! It looks like they cut up 2 Ibanez Edge Lo Pros and put em together



They might well have done that. I know Ibanez had to do a similar thing for Meshuggah's custom 8s. And, yeah, I'd say it was swamp ash too .

I think there are a few Shermans there that I hadn't seen before. Lovely .


----------



## Razormouth (Mar 24, 2009)

cool, know which topwood im gettin for my next axe then.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 24, 2009)

you can see the seam on the trem.


----------



## jsousa (Mar 25, 2009)

SHREDTOKILL said:


> who is this guy?
> where can i hear him playing that!



yea what brand is that? Looks fly as hell.

Also what brand is the green quilt neckthru with the band logo inlay?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 25, 2009)

jsousa said:


> yea what brand is that? Looks fly as hell.
> 
> Also what brand is the green quilt neckthru with the band logo inlay?



isn´t that black single pup one a shamray?


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 25, 2009)

yes shamray built by vladim pashin in the 8 string lab


----------



## jsousa (Mar 25, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> yes shamray built by vladim pashin in the 8 string lab



Man this shop looks nice! Good quote system reasonable prices, good quality?


----------



## GazPots (Mar 25, 2009)

JonnHatch said:


> More than likely, thats swamp ash. but HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THE TREM!!! It looks like they cut up 2 Ibanez Edge Lo Pros and put em together





The trem is actually made of 2 original edge trems. Looks pretty cool but if you zoom in on the join you can see some slightly iffy string spacing on the A and D. 

Still i want a shot.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 25, 2009)

^
^
well my shamray should be in my hands in about 2 weeks so ill let you know


----------



## jsousa (Mar 25, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> ^
> ^
> well my shamray should be in my hands in about 2 weeks so ill let you know



Cool bro, how long did it take? Specs? Also it's gunna be hard to compete with brj build quality


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 25, 2009)

shamray looks to be decent, and the prices are normal "private level custom shop" prices. i&#180;d get a shamray customif it weren&#180;t for the luthiers on this site


----------



## jsousa (Mar 25, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> shamray looks to be decent, and the prices are normal "private level custom shop" prices. i´d get a shamray customif it weren´t for the luthiers on this site


Which luthiers here offer full blown 8 string customs for $1800-2300 is my question


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 25, 2009)

jsousa said:


> Which luthiers here offer full blown 8 string customs for $1800-2300 is my question



You're going to have a very hard time finding a full custom for something like that. You might be able to get in on one of the KxK limited run things. You might want to try BRJ, but even those aren't technically *full* customs because you really only pick from a body shape, then the other features such as electronis, bridge, etc.

But from a private luthier you're not going to find someone that cheap. If the price you were looking for was, say, $2,500-$3,300, you'd have a bit more range.


----------



## jsousa (Mar 25, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> You're going to have a very hard time finding a full custom for something like that. You might be able to get in on one of the KxK limited run things. You might want to try BRJ, but even those aren't technically *full* customs because you really only pick from a body shape, then the other features such as electronis, bridge, etc.
> 
> But from a private luthier you're not going to find someone that cheap. If the price you were looking for was, say, $2,500-$3,300, you'd have a bit more range.



I'm not...at least not now. But shamrays quote is in the 1800-2300 range basically, so when the guy said he would get a shamray if it wasn't for all the luthiers here, I combated asking if any can compete price-wise


----------

